# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  هههههههههههههههههههه؟؟؟

## علوكه

* 
الكعب الصغير أحسن طبعا*

مره واحد دخل هو ومراته على محل احذيه هي طلبت حذاء كعب عالي وهو يطلب لها حذاء كعب صغير وهي تطلب حذاء كعب عالي وهو يطلب لها حذاء كعب صغير قاله البايع ايه يابه هو انت اللي هتلبسها ولا هيه قله ياسلام ياخويا هو انت اللي هتنضرب بيها ولا انا  
مره واحد غنى جاب عربيه فور باى فور جديده وركنها تحت البيت وكل يوم بليل يعدى من تحت البيت واحد مسطول يلاقى مكتوب ع العربيه 4x4 يروح كاتب = 16 ينزل الراجل صاحب العربيه الصبح يضايق ويوديها الميكانيكى يروح يصلح الصاج وكذا مره تتكرر الحكايه دى فالميكانيكى اقترح على صاحب العربيه فكره انه يكتب هو = 16 بدل ما الراجل السكران يكحت الصاج فرح الراجل وعمل كده قام الراجل السكران رجع بليل لقى مكتوب ع العربيه 4×4 = 16 راح جاب حجره وعمل علامة صح 
المعلم مامعنى كلمة سبيل رد التلميذ طريق قال له المعلم شاطر وسلسبيل قال له طرطريق 

كان جحا يركب على حمارة فمر على قوم فأراد أن يمازحة أحدهم قال له: تصور عرفت حمارك ولم أعرفك تصور قال جحا : و ما المشكلة الحمير تعرف بعضها 
هل تعرف من هو اوفي مخلوق؟ نملة مات زوجها الفيل وقعدت طول حياتها تدفن فيه 
مرة واحده عندها حول في عنيها كان عندهاعصفوره عندها حول في عنيها جات تضعها في القفص رمتها برة القفص والعصفوره جات تهرب دخلت جوه القفص

----------


## جنة الرضا

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله كلهم حلوين بس الي اعجبتني اول وحده ...........ههههههههههههههههههه

يعطيج العافيه علوكه على الطرائف

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*ههههههههههههههه*
*مسخرة وكلهم حلووووين وفلللللة*
*علوكة*
*يسلمو أخي الكريم على الفرفشة* 
*الحلوة ..*
*دمت بخير*
*نسيم*

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كلهم يضحكووون وربي 
بس الأحلى الثالثة
يسلمووووووووو

----------


## نبراس،،،

كتير كتير حلوين 
يسلمووووووووو

----------


## عاشق العسكري

هههههههههههههه
بصراحة عجبوني
يسلمو على النكت 
تحياتي...

----------


## king of love

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نور الهدايه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## علوكه

_يسلمووووووووو_
_جميعا على المرور الجميل_ 
_ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن_

----------


## أموله

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خيي علوكه مواضيعك حلوه كعادتهه

تسلم هاذي احلى شي

المعلم مامعنى كلمة سبيل رد التلميذ طريق قال له المعلم شاطر وسلسبيل قال له طرطريق

----------


## علوكه

_شكرا_ 
_اختي اموله_ 
_على المرور_ 
_هذا لطف منكِ_

----------


## looovely

* هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي* 
*كلهم رووووووعة خيووووو* 
*فطست من الضحك وخصوصاً على هذي* 
المعلم مامعنى كلمة سبيل رد التلميذ طريق قال له المعلم شاطر وسلسبيل قال له طرطريق 
*يعطيك ربي الف ع ــآآآآفيه ع النكت*
* تح ــيآآآآآآتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*علوكهـ تسلم خيوو ع الموضوع الروعهـ*


__

*لاعدمنآ الجديد ،،،*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*يسلمووو كلهم حلوين*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموو

----------


## علوكه

_يسلموووووووو_
_اعزائي الكرام_ 
_على المرور_ 
_العطر_ 
_وشكرااااا_

----------


## هدوء الغرام

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني واااااااجد
مشكورة وااااجد عجبتني هذي اكثر شيء
(هل تعرف من هو اوفي مخلوق؟ نملة مات زوجها الفيل وقعدت طول حياتها تدفن فيه)

----------


## علوكه

_شكرا خيهـ_
_على المرور المشرفـ_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هههههههههه

ياعيني ع الظرااافهـ 

احلى شي الاولى والاخيرهـ 

ههههههههههههههه



يعطيك العافيه .

طرررح لالالالالالالالالالاعدم 


تحيااتواا


عاشقة المستحييل

----------


## وريد الورود

تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## علوكه

_يسلمووووووووو_
_على المرور العطر_ 
_وشكرا_

----------


## ملكة الملوك

ههههههههههههههههه

حلوين كلهم 

تسلم اخوي العزيز تحياتي

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ههههههههههههه يسلموووووو خيوو

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هههههههههههههه*

*يسلمو*

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## علوكه

_يسلموووووو_
_اعزائي_ 
_على المرور_ 
_دمتم بخير_

----------


## احمد الحميدي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو طارق

*نكت حلوة  فعلا* 

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووا*

----------


## علوكه

_احمد الحميدي_ 
_مشكور على تواجدك_ 
_الله يعطيك العافيه_ 
_اخي ابو طارق_
_اشرقت الصفحه بتواجدك_ 
_بمت بحفظ الرحمن_

----------


## شموخ كبريائي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلووووووووووين كلهم ههههـ

يسلموو الغلا؟!

----------


## علوكه

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلووووووووووين كلهم ههههـ
> 
> يسلموو الغلا؟!



 
_الله يسلمك اخيه_ 
_مشكوره على المرور_ 
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن_

----------


## المحرومه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
عجبوني بقوووووووه <<سدحوني ضحك ياويلي  :nuts: 

يسلمووووو خييّ على هالنكت الحلوه

ماننحرم منك

تحياتي لك

----------


## نيسليهآن

هههههههههههههههههههه يضحكوو


يسلمووو


أرق التحآيآ لشخصك :


نيسليهآن

----------


## علوكه

_المحرومه_

_نيسليهآن_
_مشكورين على المرور_

----------


## hope

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*مسسسسسسخره والله*

*كلهم حلوين* 

*يعطيك الف عآفيه اخو علوكهـ عالنكت*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## ward roza <3

السلام

احلى وحده ال1

----------


## علوكه

_يشرفني وجودكم في_ 
_صفحتي_ 
_مشكورين_

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*هههههههه يسلمو ع الطرح الجميل* 
*تحياتو*
*يالله سلااااااااااام..*

----------


## علوكه

> *هههههههه يسلمو ع الطرح الجميل* 
> 
> *تحياتو*
> 
> *يالله سلااااااااااام..*



 
_الله يسلمش اختي_ 
_ومشكوره على المرور_

----------

